# Ask Me Any Question On 1/24 Slot Cars And I Will Know The Answer...



## B_RAD (Mar 13, 2005)

Hey Guy's I Can Answer Any Question You Have On 1/24 Slot Cars..i Used To Be A Team Racer For Drs"drag Racing Specialties" Bob Herrick Taught Me Everything There Is To Know About Slot Cars And Slot Car Racing And Now I Will Help Out Anyone Who Ask....

See Ya In The Finals
"bad"brad Green


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

MR. Owl, How many licks does it take to get to the center of a tootsieroll tootsiepop?

Just kidding, BadBrad! Welcome to HT! I am sure there will be 1/24 Qs for you along the way. Some of us "Half-0 guys have been corrupted by the dark side of the slotforce and have been headed in that direction, too.
Thankyou for sharing your knowledge with us!


----------

